# Returning to RMC?



## medialdemocrat (22 Jun 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm gonna make this quick: 

I just want to know if as a serving officer in the Forces, will one have the opportunity to go back to RMC to complete more Grad School. And this is aside from all of the distance learning courses, what I mean is _physically_ go back to RMC.

Thanks for your help


----------



## MJP (22 Jun 2011)

Yes there are opportunities to go back for graduate studies.


----------



## medialdemocrat (22 Jun 2011)

Thanks MJP, that's all I needed  :nod:


----------

